# holiday ham price



## dacfan (Aug 28, 2020)

I have been thinking about smoking hams for thanksgiving.  Any idea on what i should charge per ham?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 28, 2020)

There is a certain percentage that I have seen a lot of people mention on here but I cant remember exactly what it is. Just gotta think about your costs...product, rub, pans, foil, fuel source, and of course your time. Don't shortchange yourself!


----------



## nursewizzle (Aug 28, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> There is a certain percentage that I have seen a lot of people mention on here but I cant remember exactly what it is. Just gotta think about your costs...product, rub, pans, foil, fuel source, and of course your time. Don't shortchange yourself!



I think I've seen somebody take the meat price x 3 or 4.


----------



## dacfan (Aug 29, 2020)

I've read good answers for all types of meat pricing except ham. I did see where several others said  the profit margin is way better than doing turkeys.  I just want to know what others are selling hams for,  average hams are around 12-15 lbs around my area.


----------

